

Rebol language - setori88
http://rebol.com/

======
evangineer
A recent Ask HN article[1] asked about the viability of a programming language
startup. Rebol is a perfect example of how tough that road can be. It's always
had lots of potential as a language/platform, but never got traction beyond a
small but devoted following.

[1] - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2427467>

